

Google Redirects Traffic to Avoid Kazakh Demands - pwg
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/06/08/google-redirects-traffic-to-avoid-kazakh-demands/

======
MichaelApproved
Yet another reason why you shouldn't use domains from other countries who
could change the rules and block traffic to your business. The .ly and others
are cute but you're building a business on sand.

------
iwwr
I don't understand why people visiting google.com from a kz ISP could not
receive country-specific or other customized search results.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Ethics.

~~~
iwwr
Can you be more specific?

~~~
InclinedPlane
I think I misunderstood your meaning. Google could of course attempt to
present the same sort of Kazakh specific google search as google.kz would. I
meant that google shouldn't filter results from kazakh IPs whether on
google.kz or google.com.

------
mahmud
Google pulled out of China for refusing to cooperate with the regime. But ..
it has met its match in Kazakhstan, world's next super power~

------
vain
Yak Shi Mash! Borat must be fuming now.

------
VladRussian
to whom missed it in theaters:

    
    
      Kazakhstan greatest country in the world.
      All other countries are run by little girls.
      Kazakhstan number one exporter of potassium.
      Other countries have inferior potassium.
      
      Kazakhstan home of Tinshein swimming pool.
      It’s length thirty meter and width six meter.
      Filtration system a marvel to behold.
      It remove 80 percent of human solid waste.
    
      Kazakhstan, Kazakhstan you very nice place.
      From Plains of Tarashek to Northern fence of Jewtown.
      Kazakhstan friend of all except Uzbekistan.
      They very nosey people with bone in their brain.
    
      Kazakhstan industry best in world.
      We invented toffee and trouser belt.
      Kazakhstan’s prostitutes cleanest in the region.
      Except of course for Turkmenistan’s.
    
      Kazakhstan, Kazakhstan you very nice place.
      From Plains of Tarashek to Norther fence of Jewtown.
    
      Come grasp the mighty penis of our leader.
      From junction with the testes to tip of its face! 
    
    

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv5jLsLoYcE>

~~~
hugh3
Fark.com is that-a-way, man! --->

I know, I know, it's difficult to discuss Kazakhstan without reference to a
certain movie from several years ago, but we can try, right?

edit: Also "whom" is completely wrong here.

~~~
VladRussian
>we can try, right?

i guess we could if your knowledge about Kazakhstan was enough at least to
recognize the references beyond a certain movie from several years ago

